
The future is farming - denzil_correa
https://theringer.com/urban-farming-tech-silicon-valley-f3bb7434c4f0?source=email-4cce86febac3-1492060341050-digest.reader------0-4&sectionName=top
======
wcchandler
Wow. This is a very good article. I've been interested in urban farming for
quite some time and I'm finally about to break ground this year. One of my
personal struggles is trying to articulate how farming is about to be a next
big thing. People don't realize that... yes, this technology exists. Yes, it's
already being implemented. Yes, lots of people are making lots of money. And
yes, people are still farming using conventional means.

Urban farming is looking great because it's eliminating a huge barrier for a
lot of would be entrepreneurs -- allocation of capital. These farms can
healthily be started for <$10k USD and probably recover that within the first
season. Once you do the necessary market research and determine that your
niche products will provide sufficient customer base, it's almost open reign.

This is also why tech incubators NEED urban farmers in their portfolio. I
could talk for a couple hours about which pieces of technology need work. What
software do I need to help make this process easier or cheaper? Farmers WANT
to offload their work. SaaS is going to be huge for urban farming.

